# Nx, vnc не работает переключение раскладки клавиатуры

## kloponoid

Не переключается раскладка, использую

```
net-misc/tightvnc

      Latest version installed: 1.3.9-r1

net-misc/nxserver-freenx

      Latest version installed: 0.7.0-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version installed: 7.2

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc102"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "us,ru"

    Option      "XkbVariant"    ",winkeys"

    Option      "XkbOptions"    "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"

```

Нашел вот такое решение 

 *Quote:*   

> после логона на сервер запускать setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout "us,ru" -variant ",winkeys" -option "grp:caps_toggle"

 

но у меня выдает 

```
#setxkbmap

Error loading new keyboard description

```

Как добиться работы переключения раскладки? 

И второй вопрос, почему один и те же настройки WM выглядят по разному в vnc и в NX?

http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/080307/52/5206c891b9d865e9c5.jpg

Возможно ли заставить работать буфер обмена между локальной и удаленной машиной в VNC?

----------

